# How long between cycles



## CohibaRobusto (May 17, 2020)

What is the prevailing wisdom on how long to go between cycles? HRT or not.


----------



## CJ (May 17, 2020)

I'd say at a minimum, wait until your blood work returns to baseline.

Let all the things that got screwed up return to normal.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 18, 2020)

Blood work tell's all!
Usually I was told to be off the same amount of time you were on!


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 18, 2020)

2 weeks lol


----------



## sfw509 (May 18, 2020)

Like previous poster stated, let the numbers in your bloodwork be the guide.


----------



## German89 (May 18, 2020)

We typically say time on = time off


----------



## andy (May 18, 2020)

im cruising so I don't practise on-off

 but usually is should be 2weeks(your off gear and waiting for PCT) + 6-8w(PCT)  so i'd say around 10weeks you should be safe? 
but only if bloods come back and they perfect, only then u carry on.


anyway I do my bloods once in 4-6 weeks ,just to check I'm fine and don't go overboard, I think I could suggest to almost everyone. Stay safe!


----------



## metsfan4life (May 18, 2020)

time on + PCT + 2wks = time off is what i always did.


----------



## M.Greger87 (Jun 24, 2020)

If you are on HRT I know alot of guys who are and do a cycle for 6-18weeks and bridge it with their HRT dose for 6-12 weeks and jump back on. Depends on estrogen, cholesterol and other things. If it blasts you E through the roof and your cholesterol skyrockets and you don't bring it back to normal range... ticking time bomb brother. One with a very very short fuse


----------



## DOOM (Jun 24, 2020)

If your not competing no need to run more then two 10-12 week cycles a year. Especially if your on trt. You should be able to maintain year round. Obviously Primo, EQ and Deca are longer runs.


----------



## Gabriel (Jun 25, 2020)

I agree with 2 cycles a yr...any more and it's a waste...and not 16 or 20 wk cycles...2 12wk ers is enough


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 24, 2021)

DOOM said:


> If your not competing no need to run more then two 10-12 week cycles a year. Especially if your on trt. You should be able to maintain year round. Obviously Primo, EQ and Deca are longer runs.



Well then i guess we’ll have to start competing.


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 13, 2021)

Stay on low dose TRT year round then if you want to up your game blast a cycle


----------



## transcend2007 (May 13, 2021)

People who are compulsive need give serious consideration to why they are running more than 1 cycle per year (especially over 40) ... very few of us are competing .... the real question is how dialed is your diet ... how many workouts have missed in the last year - 6 months ... even 1 month ... gear is 10% of your results ... the other 90% us consistency of training (and intensity) us how on point is your diet ... we each need to consider are we using AAS as a crutch ... or as a tool in a well designed plan ...


----------



## snake (May 13, 2021)

The "After blood work normalizes" in my opinion could be too soon. I really don't think guys do much blood work at all; pre, during or post, but I do. I have gotten back some acceptable blood work on liver and kidney function 4 weeks after a cycle and even during a cycle. That doesn't mean I'm ready to fire it up again. 

The question is not so much how long between cycles but just as even using AAS, what compounds, how long, what dosage, it comes down to your level of comfort. Personally I like 1 cycle a year but have done 2; winter and summer.


----------



## Thewall (May 14, 2021)

I like to take 3 months off. Have gotten bloodwork back with normalization a lot sooner than that. Same here stick to about 2 a year. Use it to get an edge and push the volume and frequency.


----------



## tinymk (May 14, 2021)

Depends on what your bloodwork looks like and your goals.


----------

